# Got my Voyage yesterday! Amazon Origami Cover Questions



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm thrilled with the Kindle Voyage I got yesterday. What a difference from my old KK. Although I'd love to read it naked, I know better and need to keep it protected while I read. I read through the entire Kindle Covers thread (twice) clicking on every cover mentioned. I love my official Amazon Lighted Cover for the KK so I think I'll stick with a proven brand. The Origami design will probably take some time getting used to for me, but I think the flip top might work out well. I have read the love-hate relationship many have, but I know it's a personal preference.

My question is since Amazon dropped the price of the Voyage $30 and is obviously trying to empty their stock, do you think they will discount the Leather Origami covers any time soon. This would require a crystal ball, I realize, but I wasn't sure what Amazon's trend has been with discounting covers in the past. Do they ever do that? I can sit tight and wait it out for a month or so and be careful with the naked Voyage in the meantime if there is a history of Amazon discounting covers from time to time. Otherwise, I'll just bite the bullet and order one now; maybe the red one.

Also, I may have missed it in reading through the thread, but is the power button accessible on that cover? I'm not sure I will ever need to prop it up on the table to read, so my other question is will the back part that folds be bothersome if I just want to flip the cover back and read? Will it flop around the folds? I wish there was a YouTube review and demo of the cover as it's a totally different concept for me.

Thanks!
Christine


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

When flipped back, the flap will attach to the back magnetically. There is an opening for the power button, although you really won't need to access to it since it will auto-wake.

I bought a pink one recently, but I found that I really prefer a book-style. I love the sleekness of the origami cover, but for me, it was awkward to hold.. and... if I fell asleep while reading, it would fall on my face. (When I read with a book-style in bed, I hold the front cover open with my left hand, not folded behind.)  

I know my brother loves his navy Voyage cover. 

Want a pink one? I sell it to you!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had waited for as long as I had my Voyage for a sale on that cover and it never happened. Then we got PrimeNow in our town and they gave me $20 off my first order, so I got the cover finally.  
I had a fintie type cover that fell apart to this point. It is a must for me to take out the Voyage easy from the cover without doing damage to it. 

The Origami is of course very easy to take out, held in by magnets. It has the button access in the cover so no issues there. 
I don't use it for a stand myself and I prefer flip top type covers as I like to be able to hold from each side. When its folded back, it snaps onto the back of the device totally flat with the magnets. So no flopping around. I like to put a finger in between the folded back cover to hold and its a bit more challenging because its not a firm solid flap because of the origami. But I figured it out after a while. 

Overall I really like it. I also read without a cover at times so I can do both with this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe the power button is accessible on the Amazon cover, but you don't really need it as it will wake/sleep automatically when you open/close the cover.

I don't recall seeing discounts on covers -- except maybe when the device itself is no longer available new.

If you want a less expensive -- and, in my opinion, superior -- cover, look at the Fintie styles. There's lots more variety and they're lighter and thinner.  Unless you are really hard on a device, it should be plenty. 

And if you don't ever plan to use the stand up feature -- well, it's a bug, in my opinion. The cover isn't rigid -- though still protective -- but I don't like that it flips over the top. When open or closed it will lie flat against the thing -- unless you set it to be a stand.  It uses magnets so, really, it's not like it just randomly floppy. I actually like how the one for my Fire works -- but don't think it's right for a Kindle.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Want a pink one? I sell it to you!


Thanks for your response. I'd take you up on your offer but I think I want the red leather one.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Atunah said:


> The Origami is of course very easy to take out, held in by magnets. It has the button access in the cover so no issues there.
> I don't use it for a stand myself and I prefer flip top type covers as I like to be able to hold from each side. When its folded back, it snaps onto the back of the device totally flat with the magnets. So no flopping around. I like to put a finger in between the folded back cover to hold and its a bit more challenging because its not a firm solid flap because of the origami. But I figured it out after a while.
> 
> Overall I really like it. I also read without a cover at times so I can do both with this one.


That was great that you were able to get $20 off. I also like the fact that it is easy to remove from the cover should I want to read it naked. I've read others having difficulty removing their Voyage from some of the other cases. I appreciate your response.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe the power button is accessible on the Amazon cover, but you don't really need it as it will wake/sleep automatically when you open/close the cover.
> 
> I don't recall seeing discounts on covers -- except maybe when the device itself is no longer available new.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ann. At least I know Amazon has a great return policy if I don't like it. I might run over to Best Buy. I think they have the non-leather Origami covers there. I'll check them out and go from there. I do want real leather though. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that the leather cover will be discounted for Black Friday. I can wait it out.


----------

